# Scotland Trip



## erica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi everyone
Leaving Norfolk next week + heading up to Scotland. Going up the east coast from Dundee up to Fraserburgh, then along to Dingwall and back down the A9 to St Andrews, to attend my God daughters wedding. Any wild camping stops or motorhome friendly stops, especially behind pubs, would be welcome.
Thanks in anticipation, Erica


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Great place to spend a few nights, and not far from Fraserbourgh is the Aire at Port Earl, Cruden Bay

Excellent location with water and toilet and amazing sunset with Slains Castle in the backdrop.

Great cafe in the harbour next to where you park and a pub within 5 minute walk. 

Have a look in campsite database for more details and reviews

Stewart


----------

